# Verizon email through Outlook 2003



## CassieJ (Dec 12, 2008)

Some of Verizon emails do not come into Outlook. The POP configuration for Verizon is correct.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

what do you mean by "some of verizons email?" Are you getting some?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

If you log on to Verizon through your web browser are they the verizon inbox or the spam folder?


----------



## CassieJ (Dec 12, 2008)

wrench97 said:


> If you log on to Verizon through your web browser are they the verizon inbox or the spam folder?


They are in the Verizon.net site. Not the spam folder.


----------



## CassieJ (Dec 12, 2008)

sobeit said:


> what do you mean by "some of verizons email?" Are you getting some?


Yes, some of Verizon email comes into Outlook and some do not, but if you go to Verizon.net you will see emails that did not pop into Outlook as well as ones that did pop into Outlook.


----------

